# Crappie at Occoquan River – Mar 06, 2011



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

After finishing work on Sunday, I went to Occoquan Regional Park in the afternoon hoping the rain would stop or pause few time.
I couldn’t fish for yellow perch in the open area. I brought an anchor on the kayak. But I forgot that I brought the anchor. I was drifting too fast.

I went to the one of the covered dock and fished for Crappie for two hours. I lost two big crappie at 13” while preparing the camera. I caught 5 tiny LM, and 10 crappie @9-12” on a 1/16 oz jig head with a small red/white tube. I used Smelly Jelly. 
My wife didn’t mention about my being smelly after fishing in the past. But she didn’t like the smell of Smelly Jelly. One tiny lure with Smelly Jelly rubbed, stinks up the truck and the garage. Next time I keep the lure out side of the vehicle and garage.

My video fishing log:





Thanks,
Joe


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Great report as always Joe, I also went out Sunday in the rain to Allens Fresh and did ok on the yellow perch caught 5 all 11" or better


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Wasn't AllensFresh flooded after that much rain? 5 YP at 11"+ is very good for me. Thanks for reminding me of Allens Fresh. I need to take a day off to fish Allens Fresh. 

Thanks,
joe


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

No Joe it was not flooded, water was a little high due to the rain but the bite slowed down about 3pm due to heavy rain and wind and stopped about an hour later. Just let me know what day you plan on going out there. I'll show you a few of my hot spots


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> No Joe it was not flooded, water was a little high due to the rain but the bite slowed down about 3pm due to heavy rain and wind and stopped about an hour later. Just let me know what day you plan on going out there. I'll show you a few of my hot spots


Thanks, one hot spot will be plenty. I need a full day off to fish Allens Fresh. But I am not sure if I can have a full day off soon due to my work schedule. BTW,
as default, I never show my friends' hot spots (or any references to hot spots) on my videos. That is one of my rules. Sometimes I didn't indicate the launch site or never made a video for public. Or never mentioned about the place. I ask my friends if I want to put some references. I guess it's a fishermen's etiquette. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------

